# My thoughts on suns next season



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

in the west the playoffs are still gonna be hard to reach, but i expect big things from the suns next year, specifically marbury. 

in his years in new jersey marbury was the best scoring point in the game, i predict he gets back up around 23-24 points per game and hovers around 8 apg. he had surgery on bth his ankles and if those arent botherin him he should be better then this year. i also expect his shooting percentage to continue to increase, its always been a major knock on him. 

the development at sg of joe johnson and casey jacobsen should be good for the team, they really need to tradce penny hardaway though, for a big man preferably(i like the trade for kemp suggested on this board) the more i think abotu it the more jacobsen seems like he can be a player in hte league, nto a star by any means but he can shoot the ball and hes got good smarts id love if he became a second thunder dan.

marion should be an allstar next seaso, but probably not with the glut of forwards int he west, i expect 20-10 from him and from him. 

pf and c, bleh.... to bad the clipps cavs deal fell through or the suns couldve had wilcox who seems mroe ready to contribute.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Nice thoughts about the Suns for the upcoming season.

I agree with some of what you said. I think it'll be hard for the Suns to make the playoffs unless there is some major breakthrough on the part of either Marbury & Penny/Joe or Stoudemire & Marion.

Marbury is an exciting player, but I do sometimes wonder about his decision making process during the games I've seen.

I don't know if the Suns can trade Penny. If they can't, they should make use of his decision making on offense, as he has always proven to me that he makes sound decisions and makes them fast enough.

Marion is a gifted athlete, but can that take alone take him where the Suns need him to go in order to make the playoffs?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The Suns definately need some help down low. Marion will be an all-star and his numbers will rise as he only gets better. Maurbary and Marion, the M and M's of Phoenix, sounds like they would be good to me. Look for the Suns to be headed somewhere if they can pick up a decent big man.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, PHX needs shawn to have an all star year, and they also need Strbury to do the same. Let's just see what happens..........


----------

